# csv Datei importieren



## dust1597 (2. August 2007)

und zwar stehe ich gerade vor dem problem aus einer csv-Datei (wert1;wert2;wert3;...), mir die einzelnen werte in mein Programm (textbox) zu laden.

ich wäre sehr dankbar für eure hilfe


----------



## DrSoong (2. August 2007)

Dieses Tutorial zeigt, wie du eine Textdatei einlesen kannst (CSV-Dateien sind nur Textdateien, deren Werte mittels Semikolon getrennt werden). Du brauchst dann nur noch die Werte an den Semikolons trennen (entweder du gehst den Text Zeichen für Zeichen durch oder du verwendest _Split()_) und in deine Textbox(en) schreiben.


Der Doc!


----------

